# Drucksonde 4-20mA 300m vom Schaltschrank entfernt



## RobMor (26 September 2016)

Hallo Forum,

wir haben eine analoge Druckssonde (4-20mA) welche ca. 300m von unserem Schaltschrank verbaut werden soll (kurzfristiger Änderungswunsch des Kunden).

Gibt es für analoge Signale einen Signalverstärker / Auffrischung? Wie lässt sich soetwas am besten realisieren?

Freundlicher Gruß


----------



## Rudi (26 September 2016)

Gibt es denn Probleme ohne "Signalverstärker" ?


----------



## RobMor (26 September 2016)

Diese Zusatzinfo wäre doch ganz gut gewesen.
Wir verwenden eine ET200S - die entsprechende Analogkarte ist lt. Datenblatt mit einer Max. Leitungslänge von 200m (geschirmt) und einer Bürde von 750Ohm angegeben.

Der Widerstand der Drucksonde ist 600Ohm angegeben.


----------



## CJ70 (26 September 2016)

Verwende einen aktiven Trennverstärker, bei Exi sogar vorgeschrieben.
Diese gibt es mit einer Speißespannung von 24VDC und 230VAC.


----------



## Senator42 (26 September 2016)

ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es am AnalogEingang nochmal 2 Anschlüsse gibt.
Die sind für die Kompensation laner Leitungen.
AI:                                   Sensor
x1 ---------------------------------->+-- Sensor
X2 -----------------------------------/
 . . . . . . . . .   n Meter . . . . 
X3 -----------------------------------\
x4 ---------------------------------->+-- Sensor


----------



## Cassandra (26 September 2016)

Senator42 schrieb:


> ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es am AnalogEingang nochmal 2 Anschlüsse gibt.
> Die sind für die Kompensation laner Leitungen.


Um Leckströme auszugleichen? 
Das hatte ich noch nie…


----------



## PN/DP (26 September 2016)

Wenn man in eine Zweidrahtleitung 20mA hineinschickt, dann kommen am anderen Ende auch 20mA 'raus. Auch noch nach 1000m. Da braucht man keinerlei Kompensation. Der Sender muß nur in der Lage sein, den Spannungsabfall über den Leitungswiderstand und den Empfänger-Meßwiderstand aufzubringen (zu "treiben") - dafür die Angabe der maximalen Bürde.

Harald


----------



## Senator42 (27 September 2016)

hab das mit den 20mA  ( Current-Loop)  übersehen.
Die Kompensation ist für 0..10V (-10...+10V) AI


----------



## Rudi (27 September 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man in eine Zweidrahtleitung 20mA hineinschickt, dann kommen am anderen Ende auch 20mA 'raus. Auch noch nach 1000m. Da braucht man keinerlei Kompensation. Der Sender muß nur in der Lage sein, den Spannungsabfall über den Leitungswiderstand und den Empfänger-Meßwiderstand aufzubringen (zu "treiben") - dafür die Angabe der maximalen Bürde.
> 
> Harald



ist also die max. Bürde, wenn wie hier mit 750 Ohm angegeben, der max. Wiederstand der Eingangsschleife ? Kann da eine Brücke mit 0 Ohm oder ein offener Eingang  irgendwie einen Schaden verursachen ?


----------



## Senator42 (27 September 2016)

hier im Forum 2011:


> Vorteile für die 4-20mA Variante:
> - ...
> - Kurzschluss und Leiterbruch kann in der Regel erkannt werden​


dürfte also keinen Schaden verursachen.  hatte ich auch noch nie.


----------



## PN/DP (27 September 2016)

Rudi schrieb:


> ist also die max. Bürde, wenn wie hier mit 750 Ohm angegeben, der max. Wiederstand der Eingangsschleife ?


Ja.
Ein 0/4..20mA-Sender funktioniert wie eine gesteuerte Konstantstromquelle. Die Schaltung steuert die Ausgangsspannung so, daß durch den Lastwiderstand (die Bürde: Eingangs-Shunt des Empfängers + Leitungswiderstand) der gewünschte Strom fließt. Bei einer Bürde von 500 Ohm muß die Ausgangsschaltung 10V ausgeben, damit 20mA fließen. Bei den angegebenen max 750 Ohm müssen für 20mA schon 15V ausgegeben werden. Die max Bürde wird hauptsächlich durch die endliche Höhe der Betriebsspannung des Senders begrenzt.



Rudi schrieb:


> Kann da eine Brücke mit 0 Ohm oder ein offener Eingang  irgendwie einen Schaden verursachen ?


Nein.
Auch bei 0 Ohm Bürde gibt die Konstantstromquelle (nur) genau den gewünschten Strom aus.
Bei einer Leitungsunterbrechung fließt kein Strom mehr (0mA), was die Konstantstromquelle "merkt" und auszuregeln versucht - die Ausgangsspannung wird auf die durch die Betriebsspannung begrenzte max mögliche Spannung steigen. Mehr passiert nicht.




Senator42 schrieb:


> ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es am AnalogEingang nochmal 2 Anschlüsse gibt.
> Die sind für die Kompensation laner Leitungen.


Die zusätzlichen 2 Anschlüsse sind nicht an Analogeingängen sondern an Analog*ausgängen* im x..10V-Modus. Damit kann der Analogausgang messen, welche Spannung tatsächlich am (weit) entfernten Empfänger ankommt und ggf. kompensieren. Durch den Leitungswiderstand entsteht ein Spannungsabfall auf der Leitung und die Spannung am Empfänger-Eingang ist etwas kleiner als vom Sender-Ausgang ausgegeben.
Im x..20mA-Modus braucht der Analogausgang keine zusätzlichen Leitungen, um zu messen, welcher Strom beim Empfänger ankommt, weil in einem geschlossenen Stromkreis der Strom an jeder Stelle gleich groß ist - der Sender misst den fließenden Strom intern in seiner Ausgangsschaltung.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 September 2016)

Bei sehr langen Leitungen muss auch noch die Leitungsinduktivität beachtet werden. Siemens gibt für seine Analogausgangsbaugruppen z.B. 10 mH an. Bei 300m Telefonkabel oder etwas dergleichen kommst du da aber wahrscheinlich nicht einmal in die Nähe.
Andere Geber könnten aber andere Daten besitzen, bzw. wenn der 4..20 mA Treiber nicht zu 100% stabil konstruiert wurde, könnte der Stromregler bei entsprechenden Induktivitäten evtl. zum Schwingen neigen.


----------



## PN/DP (27 September 2016)

RobMor schrieb:


> Diese Zusatzinfo wäre doch ganz gut gewesen.
> Wir verwenden eine ET200S - die entsprechende Analogkarte ist lt. Datenblatt mit einer Max. Leitungslänge von 200m (geschirmt) und einer Bürde von 750Ohm angegeben.
> 
> Der Widerstand der Drucksonde ist 600Ohm angegeben.


Nachfrage um ganz sicher zu gehen:
- die "Drucksonde" ist kein Sensor, sondern ein Aktor? (Was ist eigentlich eine "Drucksonde"?)
- die Analogkarte der ET200S ist ein Analogausgang? Genau welche Baugruppe 6ES7.......?

Du willst also 4-20mA von der ET200S zu der Drucksonde über 300m Kabel ausgeben?

Harald


----------



## centipede (27 September 2016)

Ich verstehe unter einer Drucksonde schon einen Sensor, zB. eine Pegelmessung von einem Brunnen.


----------



## PN/DP (27 September 2016)

Ich auch, aber sein Beitrag #3 macht die Verwirrung perfekt ...

Harald


----------



## centipede (27 September 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber sein Beitrag #3 macht die Verwirrung perfekt ...
> 
> Harald



Das stimmt allerdings


----------



## Grisu122 (21 November 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Hatte berulich schon mal das gleiche zu Installieren.
Hardware von uns war damals:
ET200s, aktive 24V speisung über ein von uns selbst gebautes Modul mit dem man das Messignal dann auf bis zu 4 ausgänge durchschleifen kann, danach ein Dehn Blitzductor BVT TTY 24VDC und an diesem eine Drucksonde der Fa. Nivus mit 350m Kabel.

Das ganze läuft jetzt seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.

Bei seiteren fragen stehe ich gerne zur verfügung.

Lg


----------



## Poe (23 November 2016)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe eine ähnliche Problemstellung.
Es muss das 4...20mA Signal eines Sensors über eine Strecke von 1,6km übertragen werden.
Es besteht keine Möglichkeit ein Kabel über diese Strecke zu verlegen. Die einzige Möglichkeit besteht darin die Daten via Netzwerk an die Steuerung zu übertragen. Die Steuerung hat einen 4...20mA Eingang.
Ich bräuchte praktisch eine Umwandlung Analogsignal -> Netzwerk  -> Analogsignal.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Grisu122 (23 November 2016)

Poe schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Ich habe eine ähnliche Problemstellung.
> Es muss das 4...20mA Signal eines Sensors über eine Strecke von 1,6km übertragen werden.
> ...



Guten Abend,

Schau dir das gerät im anhang mal an.

https://www.wut.de/e-57661-ww-dade-000.php

So wie ich das sehe is das genau dass was du suchst.

Lg


----------



## Poe (23 November 2016)

Danke. 

Das habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut und darauf wird es wohl auch hinaus laufen.

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2016)

Mit Standard Fast Ethernet Kupferkabel kommst du aber nur 100m weit.


----------



## KingHelmer (24 November 2016)

Ich habe vorab gesagt 0 Erfahrung mit einer langstrecken-Datenübertragung.
Aber spontan denke ich bei langen Strecken immer an LWL.

Ich empfehle dir mal, hier anzufragen, die Leute beraten einen doch sicher auch, wenn sie einen Verkauf wittern können 

http://www.elseco.de/Produkte/LWL-Systeme/FOB/fob.html

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Dr Mik (24 November 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mit Standard Fast Ethernet Kupferkabel kommst du aber nur 100m weit.



Moin,
so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, ist die Netzwerkverbindung schon vorhanden, da er schreibt, es sei kein Kabellegen möglich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2016)

Wer hätte das gedacht? Mit zwei der kleinsten S7-1200 ist man wesentlich preiswerter und dabei auch noch flexibler als mit der W&T-Lösung!


----------

